# Home brew beer in japan



## drifting79

Am an avid homebrewer and I have seen a few videos and some info on the net can it be done indoors for your own consumption without any real problems


----------



## Rube

Dude either you had too many beers or I did because I can't tell if you're telling us or asking us.


----------



## drifting79

Asking rube, sorry prob didn't come across the right way can you homebrew privately


----------



## Rube

It's legal here and I know that Tokyu Hands sells all the stuff you need to do it including bottleing machines so I think it's a safe bet people do it in their small apartments. They have a corner dedicated to it on their cooking floor, or at least a few years ago they did I haven't checked in a long time


----------



## drifting79

Ok thanks rube you are in the know in japan
It's certainly daunting for us to be going over there but it will be a great challenge thanks again


----------



## larabell

Technically, it's only legal if the percentage of alcohol is less than 1%. Whether that actually qualifies as beer... well... that's up to you. However, if you only intend to brew for your own personal use, in your own home, there's not much the authorities can (or will) do if you accidentally brew a batch or two that exceeds the legal limit. Keep it to yourself and you're probably OK.


----------



## drifting79

Ok great information rube you know your stuff in Japan 
Thanks so much


----------



## Rube

Here's a good article on it that larabell parapharased it sounds like
Beer in Japan » Homebrewing in Japan


----------



## drifting79

Thanks larabell


----------

